# Manufacturing Harm | How COVID-19 Is Being Used to Destroy Vaping | RegWatch



## fbb1964 (31/10/20)

By Brent Stafford
October 30, 2020
*Follow the science. It’s the exhortation we hear all the time from politicians and bureaucrats to activists and academics. *
Whether at work or at school or via the mainstream media, we are awash in a reverence to science. But what if science is being used to advance an ideological agenda and great harm is the result?

Joining us today to discuss this possibility is Dr. Annie Kleykamp an experimental psychologist, medical analyst and evidence-based health advocate. Hear why she believes the COVID-19 pandemic is being cynically used as a golden opportunity to “prove” e-cigarettes damage the lungs and thus destroy the virtues of vaping.

Only on RegWatch by RegulatorWatch.com.

Released on October 30, 2020
Produced by Brent Stafford

https://regulatorwatch.com/brent_st...-19-is-being-used-to-destroy-vaping-regwatch/



This is what ATHRA advises about vaping and covid..

https://www.athra.org.au/blog/2020/03/26/vaping-does-not-increase-the-risk-of-covid-19/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Kiai (1/11/20)

This lockdown shifted my way of thinking. I did not think that a lockdown was possible, never imagined kopdoek could use it to ban cigarettes for her personal gain. I believe most of you got out of this easier if you quit smoking for other reasons. For me this was a huge impact on my mental wellbeing. I knew the pain was coming, feared and stressed about it and tried to prepare myself. When it hit it was far worse then I thought it would be. 

This is really putting it lightly. If you quit smoking its your decision based on certain factors and you do it with a certain goal in mind. I had no goal, my plan was to never stop. To be in a situation where the government could just deny you something on which you are totally dependent was a huge shock. I never cared much about my government but I have now learned to passionately hate them.

If there is a ban on vaping and smoking it will be easier to get black market smokes then e juice. How many vapers will go back to smoking? I think lots. 

We are seen the same as smokers and we are easy targets for taxes. This must come in the near future. 

I stopped smoking 95 days ago due to lockdown and only getting horrible, dry and very strong smokes. Now I plan on being prepared for corrupt politicians and violations in human rights.

My preparedness plan is over the top. Check the picture of my diy juice cupboard. There is more then 10 liters of juice made and I have enough to make another 10. 

The new venture is making my own mods and that is coming along nicely. Just waiting for some parts to assemble.

I think vapers should be prepared for what could happen.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Kiai (1/11/20)

Sorry forgot the pic of my juice cupboard.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (1/11/20)

Kiai said:


> This lockdown shifted my way of thinking. I did not think that a lockdown was possible, never imagined kopdoek could use it to ban cigarettes for her personal gain. I believe most of you got out of this easier if you quit smoking for other reasons. For me this was a huge impact on my mental wellbeing. I knew the pain was coming, feared and stressed about it and tried to prepare myself. When it hit it was far worse then I thought it would be.
> 
> This is really putting it lightly. If you quit smoking its your decision based on certain factors and you do it with a certain goal in mind. I had no goal, my plan was to never stop. To be in a situation where the government could just deny you something on which you are totally dependent was a huge shock. I never cared much about my government but I have now learned to passionately hate them.
> 
> ...



@Kiai Instead of hating the govt. because they deprived you of cigarettes, you should love them. It was because of them that you stopped smoking and switched to vaping - and by the looks of things, you're still vaping! *Well done on that!!!*

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Kiai (1/11/20)

Hooked said:


> @Kiai Instead of hating the govt. because they deprived you of cigarettes, you should love them. It was because of them that you stopped smoking and switched to vaping - and by the looks of things, you're still vaping! *Well done on that!!!*


Ah. That is good. You are a wonderful person. Me? Not so much.

My concern is do you think they wont do the same again? What if they ban al forms of nicotine? 

I will keep my judgement for now. 

If our government did something for the people since they believe it will do good I cab try to support it. The big issue is whether that is their motive or driven by more greed and corruption. 

I have read the person I referring too Has a net worth of R50b. Seeing that she had nothing 26 years ago it means she has earned around R5,5 m a month for the past 26 years. That is so impressive. I wonder what business she is in? I need to try that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

